# Post your Hardtail



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This thread is specifically for people who have normal Hardtails. Although All-Mountain hardtails are allowed here, they have their own thread, and they do not alloy normal XC hardtails. This means that this thread is for XC hardtails (63mm-120mm). Bikes with 120mm-180mm of travel can use the All-Mountain Hardtail thread.
So, I will start.
2010 Cannondale F9







2013 Trek Cobia


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Leader 520 frame (Blueskycycling.com, $40)
Deore crank, Octalink BB (Craigslist & JensoUSA.com)
Marzocchi Bomber fork, 20mm axle (Craigslist)
Specialized DT Swiss wheelset ($60 Craigslist)
Avid Elixir hydro brakes w/180m rotors ($60 Craigslist)
9 speed SRAM X-9 shifters w/X-9 front/rear Derailleur (LBS & Craigslist)
SRAM 9 speed chain ($15, LBS)
Cannondale alloy/Carbon seatpost (Blueskycycling.com)
Giant seat (Craigslist, $5)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Marin Bobcat frame ($25 Craigslist)
Manitou SX fork '01 ($50 Craigslist)
Deore crank w/Octalink BB (Craigslist & JensonUSA.com)
SRAM 9 speed X9 grip shifters (Craigslist)
DT Swiss front-wheel (Craigslist, $110 for front/rear)
rear-wheel (Hope hub) (Craigslist, $40)
Shimano disc-brakes w/rotors (Craigslist, $10)
grips (JensonUSA.com $5)
Rltchey fast tires (BikeNashbar.com)


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

'93 (?) Cannondale M2000, $40 off Craigslist (missing chain), seller moving out of town, dumped it on CL

Manitou SX R (has rebound control)
Deore XT (old-style) indexed shifters
7-speed in rear
Ritchey Logic seat
replaced wheelset with XTR rear wheel & xxx front-wheel
Deore LX crank


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> (63mm-*120mm*)


Hold on. Cranking down my U-Turn knob =P
BAM!
Evil DOC on Revelation U-Turn fork!








Ok, I didn't turn it down for the picture, had to troll =P


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

Cannondale xx '93 (?), $100 off Craigslist..missing seatpost/seat. Front suspension is soft, probably needs rebuilding. Came up with high-end downhill disc-compatible front-wheel (& expensive tire). Swapped in a front-wheel, swapped out generic rear-wheel with XT rear-wheel, 7 speed cassette. Swapped out 7-speed grip shifters for another 7-speed grip shifter (front 3 speed shifter left alone)

polished Cantilever brakes & crank


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice bikes here. Ok, I wont be like the guys who manage the All-Mountain bike thread.
ANY hardtail can be posted here. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Here is my 2003 KHS Alite 4000. I don't think I have ever seen another on the trails. 

Bought the frame from Jenson back in 2003 and built up with XT components. 

First picture was with old Judy and second is after I replaced the fork a few months back.


----------



## dahmwern (Mar 9, 2013)

'13 Specialized Rockhopper
Fox 32 Float 29 FIT RLC Kashima Fork
XT Rear Derailleur, 1x9 gearing, 32T ring w/ Raceface bash and NGear Jump Stop
SLX Shifters
SLX Brakes
Xpedo XMX13 Pedals
2.4" Ardent in the front
2.1" Ignitor in the back (not pictured)

Will be getting a new wheelset with Hopes Pro2 Evo hubs and Stans Arch EX rims very soon, then an HG61 12-36 cassette and Raceface aluminum 32T ring. I think the cranks may get replaced at the same time as the cassette/ring as well.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ Nice Rockhopper. I plan to put a Fox Float on my Cobia (120mm), but I am thinking about converting to XX1.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

99 Airborne Lucky Strike Ti
XT friction shifters
2012 XT Shadow R derailleur
2012 XT front
Raceface Turbine cranks, Spot bashgaurd
Chris King bottom bracket and headset
Avid single digit 7 v-brakes, Avid Ti levers
Crank Bros 3 seatpost, carbon bars.
Mavic 517 rims,DB spokes, WTB hubs with grease zerts.
Airborne Ti railed seat, Kcnc seat post clamp Ti
Manitou R7 80mm fork
Specy stem
XTR 9 speed cassette
Have added a Shimano carbon fiber brake booster in the rear
since this picture was taken.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice thread dude! Heres my hardtail

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0627132007a-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Nice thread dude! Heres my hardtail
> 
> <img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0627132007a-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


What bike is that? I can see you have Hayes brakes, 3x10, RockShox Recon Gold Fork, SRAM X7 rear derailleur, and a Shimano XTR crankset.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Its an on one scandal. The fork is a reba dual air 100mm .. everything else is right


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Its an on one scandal. The fork is a reba dual air 100mm .. everything else is right


Oh, the lighting made the Reba look like a Recon. That piece of information makes that bike cooler.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

*Here's my 1X9 26'r*

Built it up myself including the wheels.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Fuglio said:


> Nice thread dude! Heres my hardtail
> 
> <img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0627132007a-1.jpg border=0 alt=>


Nice Bike Porn! Love the sunset shot.

I gotta ask, whats in your bottle cage? It almost looks like a big soda bottle.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bikin' Bric said:


> Nice Bike Porn! Love the sunset shot.
> 
> I gotta ask, whats in your bottle cage? It almost looks like a big soda bottle.


Thats exactly what it is. Gotta get my carbs.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

just got this puppy this week. long live hard tails!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

LONO100 said:


> just got this puppy this week. long live hard tails!


And I like Scott as well.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## DMKiefer (Jul 31, 2004)

1998 Trek 7000zx

Only thing stock remaining is the Deore XT 8spd rear derailleur. Everything else on the drivetrain was upgraded with 8spd XT. 
XT brakes, 
Sun Ringle ZuZu pedals, 
Cane Creek S2 headset, 
Ritchey Pro stem, 
Easton EC70 bars and seat post, 
WTB SST.98 saddle, 
Mavic X717 wheels with XT hubs, 
Ergon grips(not in picture), 
1999 SID SL fork, 
Control Tech titanium skewers.

I think that covers the details...


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Fuglio said:


> Thats exactly what it is. Gotta get my carbs.


Can't say I've ever seen that before. Whatever works


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

For Everyday use i had this Ideal Race Pro the Frame is prety old 1999 7005 Alluminium but the bike is setup with the Shimano XTR 970 Full Series Mavic 717 my old Michelin Tires, Some KCNC & FRM parts and Pro CR-X Parts like Steam and Seat post, Selle Italia Octavia, DT Swiss nibs.

I Changed the 3rd Disk of my FC-M970 with a Deore XT FC-M770 cause i had an accident wile i was on a training day and because i couldn't find in my local stores an XTR 3rd Disk i put on for a little time the XT 3d disk until my new XTR will come 










Also i Have an older Bike a Sinttesi X-Country 7005 Alluminium and is setup is

Breake levers and speed changers Shimano Deore XT ST-M739
Front Derailleur Shimano Deore XT FD-M738 28.6mm
Rear Derailleur Shimano XTR RD-M950-GS
V-Break Shimano Deore XT BR-M739 (με Auto Pivot)
Casset 8 speed Shimano Deore XT CS-M737-I
Rear Hub Shimano Deore XT FH-M739 
Front Hub Shimano Deore XT HB-M737
Bottom Bracket Shimano Deore XT ΒΒ-UN72
Crankset Shimano Deore LX FC-M569-4
Rims Mavic SUP X517 (Lemon)
Steam Zoom
Zoom Handle bar 
Zoom Seat Post
Rock Shox XC 28
Saddle San Marco


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Somewhere around '95 Diamondback DBR Vertex TR.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Aluminum Orbea Alma
Race Face Cranks
XO Brakes
XO Grip Shift
XO Derailleurs
Ritchey Carbon Bar
Thomson Seatpost
Ritchey WCS C260 Stem
Flow Rear
Arch Front
Hope Hubs
DT Swiss Thru-axle rear.
990 Cassette
991 Chain
Fizik Tundra 2 Saddle


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just purchased a Shimano XT Shadow Plus 10 speed derailleur, Shimano Zee Shifters, and a single gear Shimano Zee crank. I am converting to 1x10. If the photos are up by the time my order comes in, I will post pics.


----------



## A DuB (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice bikes here!


----------



## mjh365 (Feb 13, 2012)

My SuperFly... Pretty much stock.


----------



## RustyMcNail (Jul 5, 2013)

$60 on CL. Rides great.


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

Out with the old (kona) in with the new (surge)




Waiting on a headset, and seat post. But otherwise I'll just swapping over parts over from the five-o. I'm most likely going to save the kona frame and in the future build some light wheels, 10x1, sub 25#... basically a loaner bike.

Here was the five-o before strip down.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

My Scandal SS with some beat up, borrowed wheels and cranks...but she's rollin'!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I've been impressed with my first 29'er, a Raleigh XXIX+G. It doesn't win style points, but rides great. I ride the same trails that I used ride on my Trek Remedy, just not as fast downhill obviously.

All stock except for the foam grips I swear by on every bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My cheap ticket on the 29'er bandwagon.


----------



## Biking_NOS (Aug 8, 2013)

2013 Trek Cobia


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Biking_NOS said:


> 2013 Trek Cobia


Hey, another 2013 Trek Cobia, Cool.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My HT 29er - bought the frame by itself and built it from there...........


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Carbonal carbon. Just built it up, and love the ride. 18 lbs, ready to ride.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

1999 Kona Explosif 853 Steel HT. Rediscovered it last year. I now prefer it over my FS. My next bike will be a HT.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Loved my Explosif, hang on to it.
Nice bikes, all of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

My 2001 Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

My 2011 Trek 6500

Stock except for MG1 pedals, grips and bar ends. Digging it.


----------



## Jamis (Jul 24, 2013)

Flash 2 29er


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*2002 Raleigh M60*

* Frame Size & Color: 2002 Raleigh M60 20in
* Fork: Rockshox Reba RLT
* Brakes: Avid BB7 180 160
* Cranks: Cheap Shimano Acera maybe soon to be x7
* Front Derailleur: N/a
* Rear Derailleur: Stock Shimano Alivio soon to be x7
* Pedals: Cheap Platforms soon to be clipless
* Stem: Hussefelt 40mm
* Handlebar: Hussefelt 20mm rise
* Seatpost: Hussefelt dual clamp
* Saddle: Fizik Tundra 2
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano square taper
* Cassette: Shimano
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: ODI Troy Lee
* Front Tire: Ardent 2.25 soon to be High Roller II 2.4
* Front Rim: WTB 
* Front Hub/Skewer: 15mm dimension hub
* Rear Tire: Aredent 2.25
* Rear Rim: Cheap avenir
* Rear Hub/Skewer 9mm 
* Weight 27ish


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Loudviking said:


> Loved my Explosif, hang on to it.


I plan to!

It's on its third build-fork, drivetrain, wheelset. 24lbs


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Now that my first post has no pictures on it, I will post the most recent Cobia pictures here:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Cobia, with new grips*

Cannondale D3 lock on grips have been added!
In the near future: Shimano XT Shadow+ rear derailleur, Shimano Zee shifters, Shimano Zee 36T crank, Nukeproof 36T bash ring, Ritchey Pro bar ends, and a Shimano Zee 203mm front rotor w/ adapter.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

This is mah hard tail. Jeep Comanche 29er, 6061 aluminum frame, E25 Ground Force 65mm suspension fork (dont laugh, this fork actually kicks arse!), Shimano Tourney Derailleurs (The front one is candid utter crap!! The rear one however is awesome!), Vitesse 29" rims, Vitesse 61mm oversized handlebar, C-Star V-brakes (REAR), crappy front disc brake that I cant find out what the brand is. Shimano SIS rapidfire shifters, Vitesse Crankset. I think this bike is just a good straight up hard tail, I know department store specials usually dont last but this Jeep has lasted a solid year and two months and runs just as good as it did when I bought it!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JoshieBoy1997 said:


> This is mah hard tail. Jeep Comanche 29er, 6061 aluminum frame, E25 Ground Force 65mm suspension fork (dont laugh, this fork actually kicks arse!), Shimano Tourney Derailleurs (The front one is candid utter crap!! The rear one however is awesome!), Vitesse 29" rims, Vitesse 61mm oversized handlebar, C-Star V-brakes (REAR), crappy front disc brake that I cant find out what the brand is. Shimano SIS rapidfire shifters, Vitesse Crankset. I think this bike is just a good straight up hard tail, I know department store specials usually dont last but this Jeep has lasted a solid year and two months and runs just as good as it did when I bought it!


If that bike lasts another four years, I will change my opinion of Dept. Store bikes. I am not trying to sound mean to you or dept. stores, but that bike is classified as a "toy", not a means of transport. The fork is weak, and any bike that comes standard with a kickstand is wimpy.


----------



## sbarnhart (Jun 8, 2011)

```

```


```

```
123


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sbarnhart said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


If it was my Trek or no, thanks anyway. Trek is one badass mountainbike manufacturer. Second only to Scott.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

2013 GT xizang 26" small.


















XT group
Fox taper forks
Crank bro's cobalts.
Can't say for sure,but Im pretty sure it's the only one in the US.


----------



## sbarnhart (Jun 8, 2011)

the 7000zx. Actually, I like every bike on here and some are really my cup of tea. I enjoy new bikes , but nothing rides like my 96 Killer V. Maybe my old a** ought to get some new technology! My FS is 2001 Jekyll. I do have a carbon frame hardtail at the bike shop. I will get it next Tue. Does that count? Cant wait to ride it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

blog hogs said:


> 2013 GT xizang 26" small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging those bar ends. Bar ends make a bike have horns.
My Cobia will be one of a kind when I am done with it.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> If that bike lasts another four years, I will change my opinion of Dept. Store bikes. I am not trying to sound mean to you or dept. stores, but that bike is classified as a "toy", not a means of transport. The fork is weak, and any bike that comes standard with a kickstand is wimpy.


Yeah, I totally understand what youre saying. I do like my Jeep but I am definitely not going to get much more than 4 years out of it. Im only 15 and just getting into the sport so I just needed a solid bike that could last until Ive decided whether Im in on MTBing or not, after a year of riding religiously Im pretty sure Im here to stay in the Mountain Biking Universe  The bike I want to get next is the Trek Marlin 29er, I hear those are really nice and solid! It has really promising Shimano and Sram components, there arent any no name cheapo components. I also like the Trek Mamba, it has the Rockshox fork and the Hydro discs :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzkill911 (Aug 19, 2013)

2012 Giant XtC Composite 1 29er


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

My 2011 Opus Strat.

Pic is a year old ( should update that! ).. But here are the specs

Full X7 Front/Rear Derail', Crank, Shifters. ( crank not shown )
Avid BB7 Brakes
Raceface turbine bars
Stock Wheels/Rubbers ( CST Copperheads and Alex rims )
Marz' DJ3's which are now replaced with Marz' Corsa SL LR's ( Not shown )
Gusset SlimJim pedals ( not shown )
Titec saddle
TranzX post


----------



## Zmilin (Aug 16, 2013)

My Mamba









My wife's 4300 Disc









Some minor "comfort" mods have been made to both. 
Gel grips, gel seats, basic light kit on both bikes and both bikes got hybrid tires installed instead of knobies (we ride mostly paved trails/streets right now).

Man those first few rides were painful. I haven't ridden in over 20 years and the legs, back, wrists, etc... were all letting me know it. The local area is hills so its a lot of work but has helped me get the exercise I really needed. Today we did about 13 miles round trip on a combo paved/gravel trail. Hey, were having fun and thats all that counts right!?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my 2010 Cannondale F9 with new handlebar (2012 Funn XC 480mm), and new grips (Bontrager Race).


----------



## evotexas (May 12, 2013)

Here is my HT.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Airborne goblin, set up 1x10




























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Here is my 2010 Cannondale F9 with new handlebar (2012 Funn XC 480mm), and new grips (Bontrager Race).
> 
> View attachment 828859


Your bike looks happy to see me


----------



## yeahbuddy661 (Nov 19, 2006)

Heres my trail yet still xc bike please be gentle before making assumptions lol. Fork is 105mm manitou xvert weighs 4pounds total bike 21 pounds.

waiting on adapter for front post mount.

Yes its an older fork but is like new and rides great!


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

doing MTBpacking solo tour on this rigid singular swift 29er.i just finish this tour two weeks ago.pic was taken at crawford notch SP in white mountain region.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

After some month of an acciden't i had and nearly totaled my older XTR FC M970 and have to put XT 3d 44T Disk from FC M770 it was like this










So after a long 3 long awaited months i final had the chance to buy a new XTR FC M970
so here it is installed on the bike with 0 meters on it 










So the bike now is complete!!! i am so happy now!!!










And tomorrow first thing in the morning is to go for a nice ride like the old days


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

2003 Raleigh M40 hardtail 22in frame
3k miles total

abr 685mm handlebars
esi chunky grips
avid bb7 disc brakes
160mm rotors
Mavic Crossride wheelset
IRC Mythos II 26x2.1 front
WTB Velcioraptor 26x2.1 rear
Fizik Gobi XM saddle
2 ebay blue CF bottle cages
Crank Brothers Eggbeaters 3 pedals


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

manbat said:


> heres my lightweight scandal for excercise/training purposes
> 
> weighs about 11.6kg but should drop down to 11.1 once the postman turns up with my handbuilt red hope pro 2 hubs/black stans crest wheelset/rim tape and valves on monday
> 
> ...


Nice Scandal! I love mine!


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

Epic !



blog hogs said:


> 2013 gt xizang 26" small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my stable, surprisingly all hardtails. My roadie chipped in to make the shot look cooler.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*Built this last winter*

Love the HT..


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Raleigh M60*

:band:


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

2012 Kona splice with a few upgrades. New fork, slx hydro front brake, xt plus rear der., deore xt crank, xt shifter, race face narrow-wide 32t ring, and 11-36 10spd cassette. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hey_poolboy said:


> 2012 Kona splice with a few upgrades. New fork, slx hydro front brake, xt plus rear der., deore xt crank, xt shifter, race face narrow-wide 32t ring, and 11-36 10spd cassette.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Nice setup. Why did you decide to go with Suntour as a new fork when you could have bought a RockShox Recon Silver for $225?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

The raidon was only $175. That, and I plan to get into another bike next year. If I had a tapered ht I would have gotten a better fork just figuring whatever bike I get next will be tapered. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BrandonB5_5 (Jul 28, 2013)

Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er.
Size large, only upgrades so far are All-City grips and DMR V12 pedals (not pictured)
Suntour fork upgrade will be done next month.


----------



## donutnational (Jan 18, 2013)

My current hardtail is a 1996 bontrager privateer. This will be my new hardatail an unused 1996 bontrager privateer hardtail. It has 1 1/8" headset so I can put a good fork on her.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Beautiful Bontrager frame man.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I will post pics one I add new parts to my Cobia
-Shimano Zee crank
-Ritchey Pro bar ends
-Shimano XT Shadow Plus rear derailleur
-Shimano Zee Shifters
-Raceface NarrowWide 34T chainring
-Raceface 36T bashguard
-Shimano Zee 200mm front rotor and adapter.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Dr. Moto and Mr. Becane*

Here's my Motobecane Outcast 29er........one pic with my knobbies, mud, and new clipless shimanos....the other pic is clean, conti race kings and my flats in the garage.:thumbsup:


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*2012 Diamondback Overdrive*









Config:
Hayes Stroker Ryde Hydros
Shimano SLX F/D and R/D (2x9)
X-Fusion Slide 29
Shimano MT-55 29 wheelset
KS ETen dropper post
Bontrager saddle
Race Face Ride cranks
Race Face Respond Evolve AM stem (60mm)
Race Face Respond handlebar
Race Face Strafe grips
Diamondback DB Sound Sealed Alloy Pedals (will soon be changed to Deity Compounds)
VeeRubber Mission 2.4 rear and Bontrager XR4 2.35 front


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

F9 back in action as super cool 26er. 
I just found trails that the Cannondale is better at than the Cobia. And these trails are in my backyard!


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

*2013 Trek Superfly AL Elite*


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Neumonic said:


> View attachment 837005


Oh yeah, I love the 2013 Superfly AL Elite.


----------



## Rvduck (Oct 6, 2013)

*2012 Fuji Tahoe 29 1.0*









Shimano XT shifters, front and rear derailleurs
RockShocks Reba RLT fork
ISM Sport saddle
Shimano Saint pedals
Ergon GP4 bar ends


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rvduck said:


> View attachment 837114
> View attachment 837114
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup! What brakes do you have on it?


----------



## Rvduck (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks! All stock Tektro Orion


----------



## willembad (Feb 2, 2013)

19" Hardrock frame with stock crank and brakes
Raceface Turbine bar (720mm mini rise) and stem (60mm)
ODI Rogue grips
Reba RL 100mm fork
Raceface bash and 32t ring
SLX Shadow+ rd
XT shifter
Blacklite dropper
Arch EX hoops on Hope hubs
Ground Control 2.3 front, 2.1 rear

Raceface Turbine crank/BB in the mail and plans for Hope brakes. All this will end up on a Yelli frame soon.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott Scale w/ 120mm X-Fusion Slide:










(and yeah i gotta fasten my brake hose down lol)


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought a scale will only take a 100mm

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

FastBanana said:


> I thought a scale will only take a 100mm
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


The fork that came with it was originally 100mm with Axle 2 Crown of about 516mm. The X-Fusion Slide RL2 @ 100mm I bought for it has an Axle 2 Crown of 506mm, 10mm shorter. And I hated this fork on this bike at 100mm because it made the front end too steep.

So I had the Slide's travel adjusted to 120mm which makes the A2C 526mm, only 10mm longer than original fork.

The end result is fantastic.


----------



## Neumonic (Aug 19, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Oh yeah, I love the 2013 Superfly AL Elite.


Thanks!

I love the bike, very happy with everything the way it is equiped.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

*Stock El Mariachi 2, Stock SE stout Rigid ss*


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Nice setup. Why did you decide to go with Suntour as a new fork when you could have bought a RockShox Recon Silver for $225?


Where did you find a Recon Silver for $225?


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

hey_poolboy said:


> The raidon was only $175. That, and I plan to get into another bike next year. If I had a tapered ht I would have gotten a better fork just figuring whatever bike I get next will be tapered.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Where did you find that fork at?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooklyn said:


> Where did you find a Recon Silver for $225?


It might have been a 2013 model, but I found it on Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------



## Hooklyn (Oct 16, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It might have been a 2013 model, but I found it on Chain Reaction Cycles.


Yea, $235 for the 26". I am looking for a 29er and the cheapest I have found for the Recon Silver is $300.

Unfortunately that is still more than I want to spend so I am having to consider the XC32, possibly XC32 Solo Air if I can find one of those. I want to be closer to the $200 price point. $225 got me real intrigued...


----------



## Jmult (Oct 19, 2013)

My EMD!


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

2013 Felt Nine 3 upgraded with XX1, Reba RL fork (2013 solo), Sun Ringle wheels 21.7 lbs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia
Upgrades: Schwalbe NN 2.25 Performance, Schwalbe HD 2.35 Evolution, Cannondale D3 grips, Ritchey Pro bar ends, Cannondale Stem, Cannondale seat, Shimano Deore XT rear derailleur, Shimano Zee crank, Shimano Zee shifters, Raceface Narrowwide 34T chainring, Raceface 36T bashguard, Shimano 203/180mm rotors.







To come: Raceface Respond 60mm stem, Shimano Deore XT brakes, DT Swiss wheelsets, Schwalbe HD 2.35 for the front, RockShox Reba fork, and more.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My line of hardtail Treks.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Devinci Desperado 1 ( 2008 )


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The latest picture of my Cobia.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

My Orange Crush.....Pretty much standard at the moment.. I have made a rear mech protector and chain stay protector in carbon for it. I just need to use it more then make a few more changes as I get used to it more and more.. I also have Speedplay Frog Clips for it and I use them for less demading rides when I dont need to worry about loose terrain and steep climbs. Loose OR steep I am OK with but still getting used to the Speedplays so use platforms from time to time too..


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

donutnational said:


> View attachment 834342
> 
> My current hardtail is a 1996 bontrager privateer. This will be my new hardatail an unused 1996 bontrager privateer hardtail. It has 1 1/8" headset so I can put a good fork on her.


Love the old Bontrager frames! Please post the finished bike when you are done!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Converted my SS Scandal to 1x9 today.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Clean bottles are awesome, been riding with these all summer long


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> Clean bottles are awesome, been riding with these all summer long


----------



## ANoLEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Probably the plainest bike yet, but I'm still proud of it lol







2012 Diamondback Response 26" 
Bone stock with a couple stickers
This pic was when I just got it, it's got a lot more dirt on it now haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

SandSpur said:


>


CannondaleF9 has these bottles on is HT

CLEAN BOTTLE: Buy 3 Get 1 Free! Free Shipping Over $35!


----------



## sooza (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice simple clean lines. Like it !


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Any more bikes?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

On-One Inbred
Fork: Tora 318 U-turn set up at about 120mm
Shifting: X7 all around
Cranks: SLX
Brakes: Avid BB7


----------



## Raven7 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Latest upgrade is my cane creek thudbuster LT 3g seatpost for my HT.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

indigo_falconm40 said:


> Latest upgrade is my cane creek thudbuster LT 3g seatpost for my HT.


Clean bottle!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

After recent upgrades: Switched from 1x9 to 1x10. New rubber, Nevegal up front, Small Block 8 in back on Crossmax St wheels and Clarks Floating rotors.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*okay, I'm in...*

need some mud real bad...:skep:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

time229er said:


> need some mud real bad...:skep:


Cool Bike. I am a fan of the new Marin badge and stickers.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*thanks...*



CannondaleF9 said:


> Cool Bike. I am a fan of the new Marin badge and stickers.


it does have an asthetically pleasing frame, and as you say, the new minimalistic logo tone seems to work well with Marin's badging. The black paint certainly doesn't hurt it either...IMO of course. Thanks again for the compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

My Raleigh Mojave 8.0



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's see some more hardtails!


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

Well here is my old TREK 6500 Stock nothing change since day one i bought it. I has bought for the only reason that i found it in a local bike store that was gone out. And i bought in half price And i am just using it for commute i have my FS and another 2 HT that i am using for trail and training


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

2011 Scott Scale Elite. Threw on a 50mm stem, oury grips, new saddle, easton EA70 seat post, Kenda Nevegal up front&#8230;

All things considered, I'm really impressed with this bike. In the running for the best 29er geometry I've tried. I ride pretty aggressively, and this frame loves it. Just wish I had a 2x or 1x drivetrain.






























Kind of funny to see the chain on the big ring. I'd been playing around with the front derailleur before these were taken. For some reason can't get that last picture to rotate correctly, sorry.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GregoryMB said:


> 2011 Scott Scale Elite. Threw on a 50mm stem, oury grips, new saddle, easton EA70 seat post, Kenda Nevegal up front&#8230;
> 
> All things considered, I'm really impressed with this bike. In the running for the best 29er geometry I've tried. I ride pretty aggressively, and this frame loves it. Just wish I had a 2x or 1x drivetrain.
> 
> ...


It is relatively simple to go 1x. Buy shorter bolts, and a new ring (bash guard is optional), remove the fd and shifters and voila, you have 1x.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It is relatively simple to go 1x. Buy shorter bolts, and a new ring (bash guard is optional), remove the fd and shifters and voila, you have 1x.


True. I guess I'm just wanting for the SRAM X01 in particular&#8230;but I really can't justify it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GregoryMB said:


> True. I guess I'm just wanting for the SRAM X01 in particular&#8230;but I really can't justify it.


I wanted to try X01, but it is $1000, and I realized that I should just add a new rear derailleur and convert to 1x10. One more gear shouldn't be a $1000 improvement.


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I wanted to try X01, but it is $1000, and I realized that I should just add a new rear derailleur and convert to 1x10. One more gear shouldn't be a $1000 improvement.


Totally agree on the $. I already have 10 in the back (with a 36t), so it's definitely doable. My hesitation is more due to the crankset&#8230;but who knows if that's legitimate or just me coming up with excuses not to spend the time and money.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GregoryMB said:


> Totally agree on the $. I already have 10 in the back (with a 36t), so it's definitely doable. My hesitation is more due to the crankset&#8230;but who knows if that's legitimate or just me coming up with excuses not to spend the time and money.


Is it you want a new crank? If so, then there are many out there that cost less than an X01 but are 1x specific.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

*2004 Gary Fisher Tassajara*

2004 Gary Fisher Tassajara. It's my first quality bike, I love the thing. It was barely ever ridden and like new when I bought it. Since this pic I replaced the pedals and grips, other than that it's all stock. I'm planning to upgrade the fork this spring to something better. My only regret is not getting into mountain biking years ago, I'm hooked!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JeffH_PA said:


> 2004 Gary Fisher Tassajara. It's my first quality bike, I love the thing. It was barely ever ridden and like new when I bought it. Since this pic I replaced the pedals and grips, other than that it's all stock. I'm planning to upgrade the fork this spring to something better. My only regret is not getting into mountain biking years ago, I'm hooked!
> View attachment 853813


I love those old real Gary Fishers.


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

*New Gary Fishers not real?*

Aren't the Garys real anymore? Did they start making them in a Walmart plant in China now or something?  . Now you have me curious!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

JeffH_PA said:


> Aren't the Garys real anymore? Did they start making them in a Walmart plant in China now or something?  . Now you have me curious!


Now days the Gary Fisher name is owned by Trek and added to a few Trek 29ers (the hardtails and the Superfly FS), now Gary Fisher is but a name with little meaning.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

GregoryMB said:


> True. I guess I'm just wanting for the SRAM X01 in particular&#8230;but I really can't justify it.


Whats wrong with your current drive train? Are you just looking to simplify things??

there are cheaper alternatives 

<img src=https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/OneUp-Components-42T-Sprocket-green-Specialized-2013-Stumpjumper-FSR-Comp-EVO-29-cassette--600x600.jpg>

OneUp Components - OneUp Components 42T Sprocket

104 BCD Chainrings | wolftoothcomponents.com

<img src=https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0230/9291/products/104x30tBlack-02_1024x1024.jpg?v=1383762291>


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> Whats wrong with your current drive train? Are you just looking to simplify things??
> 
> there are cheaper alternatives


You and Cannondalef9 are persuasive with your cheaper alternatives, haha. Yes, just looking to simplify. I don't need the big ring, and spend the vast majority of my time in the middle. I just saw an x01 system the other day after hearing so much about it and it was beautiful. I'll have to investigate these cheaper alternatives and use the search function a lot&#8230;I have heard good things about these wolf tooth front chainrings you posted...


----------



## JeffH_PA (Nov 11, 2013)

I got ya. I knew that Gary Fisher was a line made by Trek but I just read about how Trek just kind of rolled his stuff in with their normal line now and call them Gary Fisher Collection. Sounds like something Farberware would do with Paula Deen or that little raspy voiced chick Rachel whats-her-name.

I've read quite a few interviews with Gary, he seems like a really cool guy. I bet somewhere down deep Mr. Fisher wishes he was still welding bikes together in a small shop located in Nowhere, USA. You know, when he thinks about stuff like that when he takes a smoke break from counting his money.

Thanks for the info CannondaleF9! I learned something today.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

GregoryMB said:


> You and Cannondalef9 are persuasive with your cheaper alternatives, haha. Yes, just looking to simplify. I don't need the big ring, and spend the vast majority of my time in the middle. I just saw an x01 system the other day after hearing so much about it and it was beautiful. I'll have to investigate these cheaper alternatives and use the search function a lot&#8230;I have heard good things about these wolf tooth front chainrings you posted...


I prefer the Raceface Narrow-Wide chainrings. I have one on my Cobia.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I prefer the Raceface Narrow-Wide chainrings. I have one on my Cobia.


Do you have experience with the wolf tooth rings?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> Do you have experience with the wolf tooth rings?


No, but I think that Raceface is better, as they were the first to come out with a narrow-wide chainring, correct?


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> No, but I think that Raceface is better, as they were the first to come out with a narrow-wide chainring, correct?


No. I believe sram was first with their xx1 rings, then wolf tooth, then race face


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

8iking VIIking said:


> No. I believe sram was first with their xx1 rings, then wolf tooth, then race face


I don't care who was first (other then for curiosities sake). I have the wolf tooth it works great and is very nicely milled and very stout. That said i also have a race face ring on order. I think the secret is the narrow wide spacing and it seems had to eff that up.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

New to MTB. Picked this up as an entry level bike while I learn what I like/where I want to go with it.

Current plans for upgrading are too go tubeless and put a more all around tie on the front (currently has AKAs on it which work week on the rest tire but the front ships out in deep gravelly sand on corners unless I am weighted perfectly).

After that want to get and adjustable seat.

Then it will be to convert to 1x10.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I love those old real Gary Fishers.


Speaking of...









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Dark Angel broke the internet with that photo.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

ghettocop said:


> I think Dark Angel broke the internet with that photo.


???


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

ghettocop said:


> I think Dark Angel broke the internet with that photo.


Isn't the photo at the top of this page HUGE for you? BTW, hate to ruin anything for anyone, but Gary Fisher Bikes haven't been "real" Gary Fisher bikes for a lot longer than 2004. I had a 96' Paragon (awesome bike) that was made by Trek even back then. I think you have to go all the back to 93 or something like that for Gary Fisher stand alone bikes.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

No... Maybe my browser is the **** and rescaled it?

Its more of a Gary fisher than the current "Gary fisher collection"

Like Gary fisher has anything to do with the new bikes in any fashion.

Besides, the geo in 1993 isn't ideal...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Need to get me a new browser. Wasn't referencing your post of the Fisher either...... addressing CannondaleF9's assertion that 2004 models were "real fishers" not owned by Trek.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

ghettocop said:


> Need to get me a new browser. Wasn't referencing your post of the Fisher either...... addressing CannondaleF9's assertion that 2004 models were "real fishers" not owned by Trek.


I caught that. I'm a young gun in this sport, so the "old" GF to me are 2000-ish. I'm fully aware, and agree with you, that Trek owned GF are not real Fishers.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

pcmxa said:


> New to MTB. Picked this up as an entry level bike while I learn what I like/where I want to go with it.
> 
> Current plans for upgrading are too go tubeless and put a more all around tie on the front (currently has AKAs on it which work week on the rest tire but the front ships out in deep gravelly sand on corners unless I am weighted perfectly).
> 
> ...


The AKA is a little squirly on the front. Stick with Geax though they are a good brand thier tnt tires work well on non tubeless rims for ghetto conversion. Id recomend a barro mountian 2.3 for the front... also before swithching the drive train go for.bars stem and.saddle.up grades. All are personal choices and really help dial in the feel of a bike to your style


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> The AKA is a little squirly on the front. Stick with Geax though they are a good brand thier tnt tires work well on non tubeless rims for ghetto conversion. Id recomend a barro mountian 2.3 for the front... also before swithching the drive train go for.bars stem and.saddle.up grades. All are personal choices and really help dial in the feel of a bike to your style


Thanks for the titre recommendation. I have been living the AKA on the rear. So am happy to stick with geax. I will take a look at the Barro. Continue mountain king is another possibility.

When I first got it, I had planned to do the stem and bars but am finding the stock ones to be a pretty good fit. Though a slightly wider bar is probably in my future. I replaced the saddle. Nothing fancy but it did me well.

Really want a drop post since I went over the bars on a technical drop. Make it easier to keep my weight back. Totally mild wreck but shattered my left middle finger second knuckle.

So I have a few weeks to think about all these upgrades.

Kind of obsessed about going 1x. Mostly because I ride single speed when I ride road and want some of that simplicity in MTB but not in good enough shape to hack ss MTB. But that has dropped in priority to finishing fit and the seat post.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Dropper posts are awesome, but very expensive. The mountain king is a good tire choice. Where did you crash, the south foot hills? You get the SS strength fast after switching over. But if you would rather have 1x10 i knew a guy that just ised a road bike cassette so you still have some options but its a small range to "keep you hounest".. im out for a while too with a knee injury gopeing on getting back to it mid spring early summer.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> Dropper posts are awesome, but very expensive.


Not if you look hard enough I just picked up a CB Joplin 4 for 120 bucks, new.

Arts cyclery have a new one for 120 bucks I forget the name and model though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

pcmxa said:


> After that want to get and adjustable seat.


Do you mean dropper post?


----------



## MRF8760 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is my new 2013 Trek Stache 7. Loving it. Getting some Crank Brothers candy 3's for Christmas from the wife.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

MRF8760 said:


> This is my new 2013 Trek Stache 7. Loving it. Getting some Crank Brothers candy 3's for Christmas from the wife.
> View attachment 853942


I like the Stache 7.


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

My bike  2013 Stumpjumper comp


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

ghettocop said:


> I think Dark Angel broke the internet with that photo.


Sorry but i didn't have the time to make her smaller!


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

On the trail from Spanish Rd to the Water Tanks (365?). If you are headed north, there are those two steep rock drops right after the rocky technical climb and just before the rock ramp. It is that section just before the long rocky descent. Anyway, lost my line on the first of the two rock drops and had my weight too far forward. Really just rolled out of it and it would have been no big deal but I somehow (don't remember how) managed to really do a number on my left hand. I think it was punishment for getting a bit cocky since I had just destroyed my PR for the slalom section right before.

Bummer about your knee. A lot longer to heal than my finger. I hope to be riding mid-January.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Midwest_Medic (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> It is relatively simple to go 1x. Buy shorter bolts, and a new ring (bash guard is optional), remove the fd and shifters and voila, you have 1x.





Fuglio said:


> Whats wrong with your current drive train? Are you just looking to simplify things??
> 
> there are cheaper alternatives


Been googling. Looking at the race face and wolf tooth narrow-wide rings, along with E13 XCX BB Chainguide | E13 | Brand | www.PricePoint.com and Sette Single Chainring Bolt Set | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com , although I'd prefer steel bolts.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Wicked Fat*

my "hard tail"


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice Chance bike dude!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

ghettocop said:


> Nice Chance bike dude!


Thanks, this is the only MTB I ride right now...

Others in the works

Steven


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

My Mamba, only thing stock is the frame, built it up 1x10, 120mm, more like a Stache copy but under 27lbs. Great do it all bike.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

GregoryMB said:


> Been googling. Looking at the race face and wolf tooth narrow-wide rings, along with E13 XCX BB Chainguide | E13 | Brand | www.PricePoint.com and Sette Single Chainring Bolt Set | Sette | Brand | www.PricePoint.com , although I'd prefer steel bolts.


 I wouldnt want to put steel bolts in a 75$ aluminium chain ring.
If you got a fancy new clutch derailure you wouldnt need the chain guide.

Even with it your still much cheaper then xx1.

Chain ring. 75
Chain guide. 50
40Th ring. 100
Clutch Derail. 97

$322

10 spd shftr. 69
10 spd chain. 43
Cassette. 92
Crank set"zee" 184

$388

All prices are Msrp so expect to pay much less i made an upgrade list and added more to be a whole drive train change but most the stuff on the second list you should allready have. Most parts are slx shimano


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Think I might go fairly simple to start the experiment. I have a 10spd (11-36) cassette, so I was thinking of just throwing on the 30t up front and testing that for a bit. Then adding a clutch derailleur. Am I mistaken in assuming an slx clutch derailleur would be compatible with my current 10sp slx shifter?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

GregoryMB said:


> Think I might go fairly simple to start the experiment. I have a 10spd (11-36) cassette, so I was thinking of just throwing on the 30t up front and testing that for a bit. Then adding a clutch derailleur. Am I mistaken in assuming an slx clutch derailleur would be compatible with my current 10sp slx shifter?


It would work great . I would buy a clutch derailure rather then the chain guide. What crank set do you have?


----------



## GregoryMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Fuglio said:


> It would work great . I would buy a clutch derailure rather then the chain guide. What crank set do you have?


Shimano FC-M552, 42/32/24


----------



## jimibonz (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> My Mamba, only thing stock is the frame, built it up 1x10, 120mm, more like a Stache copy but under 27lbs. Great do it all bike.


Interesting. 
I wanted to try out a 120mm fork on my Cobia, but I heard that the longer travel could damage the bike so I decided against it.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's one of my race hardtail, a 2012 Santa Cruz Highball Carbon 29er (large frame with 100mm fork). Rigged up as shown (full XTR and Easton EC90 components, Stan's Race Gold wheels), she comes in at 18.5 lbs (including pedals and bottle cage). I'll be swapping a -10 degree EC90 stem onto it shortly (so I can drop the bars a touch more), then I'll cut down the fork tube slightly and will finally be finished with my tinkering.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Interesting.
> I wanted to try out a 120mm fork on my Cobia, but I heard that the longer travel could damage the bike so I decided against it.


The only Treks I've ever seen crack have been carbon. I understand your concern though.

I have over 750 miles on the fork. I'm over 200lbs and ride fairly aggressive. For me, it was worth the risk. Completely changed the bike. I constantly check for hairline cracks, so far so good. I've ridden a Stache side by side with mine and I liked my setup better, much lighter (26lbs) more forgiving frame, basically identical geo. I'm considering slightly slackening the front more but then I'd really be pushing this frame.

From today's ride.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Has some big heavy wheels on it now (Flow EXs). In spring I'm looking to add a set of Enve's and lighter tires along with a rigid carbon fork that I can use depending on racing conditions. Should hopefully make it fairly light. I'm thinking it was around 23lbs in this photo minus the water.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

2013 Trek Cobia. 
I have had this bike for 1 year as of this week.
Here are some pics to compare.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

_Alberto_ said:


> My Mamba, only thing stock is the frame, built it up 1x10, 120mm, more like a Stache copy but under 27lbs. Great do it all bike.


Looks like they replaced Mamba with Xcals and Stache Hardtails!! Xcal looks like a sweet rig! Nice bike


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> Looks like they replaced Mamba with Xcals and Stache Hardtails!! Xcal looks like a sweet rig! Nice bike


The Wahoo, Marlin, and Mamba were replaced by the new X-Cal line. The Stache was around since 2012 and has a 120mm fork. The Cobia and X-Caliber (2013) were replaced by the Superfly.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

heres my lynskey pro26 in my preferred guise, with cobalts and xtr's=)
now the platforms have been changed to xtr clipless and the cobalts and xtr group changed to mavic slr's and an xx1 drive and formula brake set up.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hapeepotter said:


> heres my lynskey pro26 in my preferred guise, with cobalts and xtr's=)
> now the platforms have been changed to xtr clipless and the cobalts and xtr group changed to mavic slr's and an xx1 drive and formula brake set up.


Why did you change the brakes from Shimano XTR to Formula?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my bike. There are many like it, but this one is mine. Recon Gold and some Forte Converts are the only upgrades. Looking for a new wheel set and to go tubeless. Happy as a clam with this billy.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

@cannondaleF9
depends on where and why i ride, i swap out the xx1 drivetrain for the xtr group set.
just decided to couple the xx1 with formulas because i'm really not a fan of avids.
the wheelsets are also dictated by xx1 or xtr because the xx1 needs a cassette body adapter which crankbrothers dont make yet.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hapeepotter said:


> @cannondaleF9
> depends on where and why i ride, i swap out the xx1 drivetrain for the xtr group set.
> just decided to couple the xx1 with formulas because i'm really not a fan of avids.
> the wheelsets are also dictated by xx1 or xtr because the xx1 needs a cassette body adapter which crankbrothers dont make yet.


The idea of changing the wheelsets to match XX1 make sense to me, but the idea of changing a brakeset due to drivetrain does not. Does it matter if you have an Avid drivetrain and Shimano brakes?


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The idea of changing the wheelsets to match XX1 make sense to me, but the idea of changing a brakeset due to drivetrain does not. Does it matter if you have an Avid drivetrain and Shimano brakes?


He changed the avid brakes because they suck, not because they don't match. Personally, I hate any avid brake other than BB7s.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

FastBanana said:


> He changed the avid brakes because they suck, not because they don't match. Personally, I hate any avid brake other than BB7s.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


Oh. I thought he had Shimano brakes. Ooops.


----------



## hapeepotter (Dec 24, 2012)

@CannondaleF9

i do have xtr brakes that go with the xtr drive train, the whole set i love.
but as for why i don't match the xtr brakes with the xx1, well i'm not really sure, haha. 
i guess, as with all my other sram equipped rides, i just go formula on this one too.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

*December 21*









Cannondale Flash29er Alloy3


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sevenrats said:


> View attachment 859469
> 
> 
> Cannondale Flash29er Alloy3


What model year is that?


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

It's 2012 that I got in July. It was a leftover, got it for $1300. I was looking at the Cobia and the guy pulls this baby out. Done.


----------



## xcretro (Jan 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcretro (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's a pic just taken as few mods since thaw previous pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

I started out on a Specialized Rockhopper. Got into racing and switched to a Epic. I realized the Epic was overkill for most of our trails in Utah. So I decided to go Carbon and come back to HT.
I switched out the wheels for Stan's Crests and will soon get a carbon bar, post and cranks. Love it so far!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

criscobike said:


> View attachment 859737
> 
> 
> I started out on a Specialized Rockhopper. Got into racing and switched to a Epic. I realized the Epic was overkill for most of our trails in Utah. So I decided to go Carbon and come back to HT.
> I switched out the wheels for Stan's Crests and will soon get a carbon bar, post and cranks. Love it so far!


Rocky makes great bikes, enjoy it.


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Rocky makes great bikes, enjoy it.


Yeah I am loving it so far. I have been surprised how nimble it is in tight turns and how light it is through the rocks. My first time out on it, I went right to the rockiest trail around. It handled it like a champ!


----------



## VitaVelNex (Jun 5, 2013)

This is my 2013 Cannondale 29er Trail 6. It's pretty much stock aside from the clipless pedals I just added. I'm fairly new to riding so this bike has been plenty for me.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

My new Cannondale Trail 5...let the upgrades begin....









JREED


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Couple upgrades to mine since the original post. 1x10 conversion, Forte flat 720 bars, forte stem, nobby nic up front, and avid speed dial 7s.

Brakes are next on the list. I keep debating hydros but thinking I will eventually just get a set of bb7's and be done with it.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Santa Cruz Highball aluminum, sz large. About a year old, 1500 miles. Love it!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hankscorpio said:


> View attachment 862374
> 
> 
> Couple upgrades to mine since the original post. 1x10 conversion, Forte flat 720 bars, forte stem, nobby nic up front, and avid speed dial 7s.
> ...


Sorry, I thought you had a Rockshox in it for a second.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Sorry, I thought you had a Rockshox in it for a second.


? Was this edited? I missed it. Anyway its a Manitou Tower Expert. Not a fox or Reba but it fit my budget at the time and I have no qualms with it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

hankscorpio said:


> ? Was this edited? I missed it. Anyway its a Manitou Tower Expert. Not a fox or Reba but it fit my budget at the time and I have no qualms with it.


It was edited. At first I thought it was a Reba, but on a second look I realized it was a Manitou.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Sorry, I thought you had a Rockshox in it for a second.


RS forks don't have the bridge on the backside of the fork...that's a Manitou thing.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

My 2013 Scott Scale currently with Easton EC70 lowrise bars
and Blue VP 001 pedals
Tomorrow I'm picking up 
Flow EX wheels with 
Blue CK hubs
Renthal 40mm stem
Renthal Carbon Lite bars are still on back order!

Trail pic is my Scale and a buddies 2013 Excalibur 8


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> RS forks don't have the bridge on the backside of the fork...that's a Manitou thing.


At first I thought he had the fork on backwards, then I looked again and saw the odd shaped crown and realized it was a Manitou.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Gotcha. I love when the manitou draws a double take.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hankscorpio said:


> Gotcha. I love when the manitou draws a double take.


:lol: very true. It's pretty much impossible to run a fork backward these days on nice bikes, but people unfamiliar with the sport still assume :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Had to post one withe the new wheels!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scrappy jr. said:


> View attachment 862612
> View attachment 862613
> Had to post one withe the new wheels!


What is with the SRAM brake rotors?
Were the stock hubs centerlock?


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> What is with the SRAM brake rotors?
> Were the stock hubs centerlock?


Yes stocks were center lock and mine didn't get here yet so their loaners! Good eye!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The newest iteration of my 2013 Cobia.
Now with- 725mm Raceface Evolve low rise bars, Carbon fibre headset spacers, and a Schwalbe Hans Dampf for the front tire.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Whoring it out some more:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

akaBrowntown said:


> Whoring it out some more:


Hey i know that meta.

Heres my surge

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/0125141505.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

My long suffering Giant ATX840 2004 model....seen here with a broken chain......flat tyre today.....must learn to carry spare tubes


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> The Cobia and X-Caliber (2013) were replaced by the Superfly.


*Not so....*

The Superfly replaced the Paragon (which is the top-line offering for TREK hardtails) they have and Alpha-Platinum-Alpha frame which is better made and stiffer.

They still have the X-cal lineup (that has the Alpha-Goldl frame.) The cobia was below the x-cal line (and above the mamba, the rock bottom 29er series...)

-----------------The Stache is new as of last year...

For Fully's the Fuel EX 29er has replaced the Rumblefish....


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Dec 16, 2006)

*2006 Giant Rainier*

















stock, selling it..


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

(from today,just before some riding around the neighborhood with my son)


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

- my killa Moto HT......I-9 wheels, Shimano XT package, Easton Carbon parts, 25 lbs. on the nose.........


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

2013 Stumpjumper Comp HT. This bike is still all stock. It replaced a Carve that was stolen out of my garage. This bike only has about 300 miles on it right now as I tend to ride my newer Stumpjumper FSR more often.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

247 said:


> *Not so....*
> 
> The Superfly replaced the Paragon (which is the top-line offering for TREK hardtails) they have and Alpha-Platinum-Alpha frame which is better made and stiffer.
> 
> ...


I believe you are correct, sir. Good catch! I missed that one.


----------



## dss8653 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll add the the Scott Scale collection. Here is a shot of my 960 w/new ZTR Arch wheels/SRAM x9 hubs.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

dss8653 said:


> I'll add the the Scott Scale collection. Here is a shot of my 960 w/new ZTR Arch wheels/SRAM x9 hubs.


Nice.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

247 said:


> *Not so....*
> 
> The Superfly replaced the Paragon (which is the top-line offering for TREK hardtails) they have and Alpha-Platinum-Alpha frame which is better made and stiffer.
> 
> ...


But for 2014, the current X-Cal line has replaced the Wahoo (X-Cal 5), Marlin (X-Cal 7), Mamba (X-Cal 8), and Cobia (X-Cal 9). The Superfly 5 has replaced the 2013 X-Caliber.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

dss8653 said:


> I'll add the the Scott Scale collection. Here is a shot of my 960 w/new ZTR Arch wheels/SRAM x9 hubs.


Those are the wheels im putting on my Cannondale Trail 5 but 26"...How do you like them and how are they weight wise?

JREED


----------



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

This bad boy has gotten me through the craziest downhill runs...drops...jumps and climbs and still goin strong! Only thing at this point thats original is the frame which is an 06 Rockhopper pro. Ill never give it up!


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm really proud of us all. This thread could have divulged into tons of pics of chick's with "hard tails". But it's stayed awesome! Maybe HT riders are more mature or something...?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

criscobike said:


> I'm really proud of us all. This thread could have divulged into tons of pics of chick's with "hard tails". But it's stayed awesome! Maybe HT riders are more mature or something...?


HT riders are not more mature.
We just know when something is funny or not.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is mine, six weeks old and it is a blast to ride. It compliments my FS bike very well.

Whenever I feel like hammering I take this out. As good as my RM element is, it still feels like a wet noodle! 

Didn't realize how much I missed riding a hardtail.


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> HT riders are not more mature.
> We just know when something is funny or not.


Thumbs up!


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

xOffxThexLipx said:


> This bad boy has gotten me through the craziest downhill runs...drops...jumps and climbs and still goin strong! Only thing at this point thats original is the frame which is an 06 Rockhopper pro. Ill never give it up!


Love the looks of this bime..A++

JREED


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Bike.....

JREED


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang .....


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

:thumbsup: that's a nice Scott!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Couple 29ers, my Hardrock Sport on the tree & Bro-in-laws Rockhopper

Doing a frontend upgrade this weekend...out with the pogo-stick in with the air shock...plus a few other goodies to complete the upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess I kinda asked for that didn't I? Is that Nino's wife I wonder?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 866375
> 
> 
> Couple 29ers, my Hardrock Sport on the tree & Bro-in-laws Rockhopper
> ...


What air fork did you buy?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

X-Fusion Slide 29 RL2 100mm 1-1/8 9mQR Black

UPS tracking tells me it's on the truck for delivery today 
Also 
Crane Creek Forty headset
RaceFace Turbine 70mm stem
(still WTB a handelbar, prolly get Answer XC685 or RaceFace Turbine 720)
SPech lock on ergo grips too


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> X-Fusion Slide 29 RL2 100mm 1-1/8 9mQR Black
> 
> UPS tracking tells me it's on the truck for delivery today
> Also
> ...


Let us know how you like the fork.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> X-Fusion Slide 29 RL2 100mm 1-1/8 9mQR Black
> 
> UPS tracking tells me it's on the truck for delivery today
> Also
> ...


Raceface all the way.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

For sure ~ I'll most likly be so excited I will update this thread with pics too hehehee
I have a local river trail I plan to test it out on after I get it in..the stem and bar upgrade will have to wait another week or so...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah ~ I do like the Raceface 7075 alum they use!!
I'm a bit woried about going from a 26" bar to a 29" thou?? Guess I could cut it?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> Yeah ~ I do like the Raceface 7075 alum they use!!
> I'm a bit woried about going from a 26" bar to a 29" thou?? Guess I could cut it?


I replaced a 690mm Bontrager Bar with a 725mm Raceface Evolve bar.
I still don't know how much of a difference it will make.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> X-Fusion Slide 29 RL2 100mm 1-1/8 9mQR Black
> 
> UPS tracking tells me it's on the truck for delivery today
> Also
> ...


I am running that X-Fusion fork on my SS. I like it a lot. I don't think you can beat it for the coin. I paid $286 delivered---Ebay


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

My 2013 Cannondale Trail sl 4.
Lizard Skin lock ons
Expedo Face Off pedals
Race Face crank/bashguard...1x9 conversion...
Fork next









JREED


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Put my Slide in this AM ~ Awesome








Now I can put my XCT-Pogo on this:
1990 21" frame..I bought it new but I can't remember the brand lol..it's been painted like 15 times and parts galore on and off..now it's dead...front hub froze up..


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 866660
> 
> Put my Slide in this AM ~ Awesome
> View attachment 866661
> ...


Tossing a sus fork on that will make it ride funky. Very, very different Axle to crown measurements. Review on the slide fork?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah...I was just flappin..I won't be trying that lol

SLide is awesome..just rode about 6mile by the canal...smooooth action! Can't wait for tomorrow...


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> I believe you are correct, sir. Good catch! I missed that one.


I put TREK Superfly in my signature (so have to know my TREK stuff!)


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> But for 2014, the current X-Cal line has replaced the Wahoo (X-Cal 5), Marlin (X-Cal 7), Mamba (X-Cal 8), and Cobia (X-Cal 9). The Superfly 5 has replaced the 2013 X-Caliber.


Not quite correct (but close...)

All the X-Cals ONLY have the Alpha-Gold-Alpha frame.. They are just now offering a 'lower price point' Superfly (still has Alpha-Platinum-Alpha frame, BUT it has the Recon fork)-----that is a lower level offering (in the past) that was NEVER seen on the Superfly (or Paragon before that..)

Even the 2014 X-cal '9' (even with the better fork still ONLY has the Alpha-Gold frame..)

So the Superfly 5 is still a real Superfly (only with the cheaper fork..)

p.s. The 2013 XCal had the 'better fork' on it (REBA)----but even the 2014 'top of the line' X-Cal '9' has this newer fork now (not a REBA, but better than the Recon)---called the xc something (that is a new OEM offering for TREK I see)-----

---And I could go on about the lower offerings and how they differed (but you get the gist...)----

Remember I have TREK in my signature (so I have to know my stuff 110%..)


----------



## craigcraigcraig (Jul 7, 2009)

karate monkey with a rabbit hole and knard up front.


----------



## karnut442 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm still new around here but thought I'd add to this ongoing thread.

Here's my Haro Flightline 16" with several upgrades.









Wife's Specialized Myka- craigslist find! Already upgraded to new riser bars, stem and hydraulic brakes.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

247 said:


> Not quite correct (but close...)
> 
> All the X-Cals ONLY have the Alpha-Gold-Alpha frame.. They are just now offering a 'lower price point' Superfly (still has Alpha-Platinum-Alpha frame, BUT it has the Recon fork)-----that is a lower level offering (in the past) that was NEVER seen on the Superfly (or Paragon before that..)
> 
> ...


I was talking about price ranges and component spec. 
Yes, the Superfly has the Alpha platinum alloy frame, but it is in the price bracket and component spec of an X-Caliber (2013), so it has replaced it. There is no argument there. Cobia has the Alpha gold alloy frame, like the new X-Cal, and it has the same component spec level.
XC32 Soloair is NOT better than Recon, but it is RockShox's newest addition. (Just below the 30 Gold). The XC forks are the cheapest, then Recon Silver, then 30 Gold, then Recon Gold, then Reba, then SID (for XC forks at least).
You see, I don't have a single brand name in my signature because I know most bike brands and component brands 99%.


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

247 said:


> Remember I have TREK in my signature (so I have to know my stuff 110%..)


What does having TREK in your signature have to do with anything?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

247 said:


> p.s. The 2013 XCal had the 'better fork' on it (REBA)----but even the 2014 'top of the line' X-Cal '9' has this newer fork now (not a REBA, but better than the Recon)---called the xc something (that is a new OEM offering for TREK I see)-----


Also, just going off the website, the highest level X-Cal (Simply X-Caliber) has a Reba RL. Surely someone with TREK in their signature would have known this. 

XC Series has been out for awhile and is the lowest level RS fork offered, and is a step or two below the Recon - if you account for the 30 Gold that RS released in the last year.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> I know most bike brands and component brands 99%.


lol. No, you don't.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

akaBrowntown said:


> Also, just going off the website, the highest level X-Cal (Simply X-Caliber) has a Reba RL. Surely someone with TREK in their signature would have known this.


The red/black/white X-Cal is no longer in production. The same goes for the Rig.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> lol. No, you don't.


But if that guy knows Trek 110%, then I know everything 99%.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> But if that guy knows Trek 110%, then I know everything 99%.


No. You both overestimate your intelligence 1000%


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> But if that guy knows Trek 110%, then I know everything 99%.


Nope, just things about Eorlingas!


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*sette build*

love the hardtail


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> But if that guy knows Trek 110%, then I know everything 99%.


I find this extremely false, since most of your advice is crap. You can read off the internet all you want, but in the end experience prevails.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

8iking VIIking said:


> No. You both overestimate your intelligence 1000%


:lol:


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The red/black/white X-Cal is no longer in production. The same goes for the Rig.


Really? Im not a Trek fan, but I digged the Rig. No longer in production as in cancelled after this model year? Or not even for sale in stores?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Nope, just things about Eorlingas!


Because Eorlingas are awesome.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

akaBrowntown said:


> Really? Im not a Trek fan, but I digged the Rig. No longer in production as in cancelled after this model year? Or not even for sale in stores?


Some shops may be able to order a left over Rig or X-Cal, but availability will be limited.
The X-Cal (2013) is not in the dealer book for 2014. I know because I have one.
The Rig is, so the dealer may be able to order them.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Because Eorlingas are awesome.


Is it a World of Warcraft thing??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Is it a World of Warcraft thing??


Lord of The Rings.
Eorlingas are the Rohirrim.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

These Two Dudes?!?!?!?!?!

<img src=https://stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/2231718/lords-of-the-rings-condom-o.gif>


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> These Two Dudes?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> <img src=https://stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/2231718/lords-of-the-rings-condom-o.gif>


No. They are not Rohirrim.
The Elf (archer) is Legolas of the Northern Realm, and the other is Aragorn, heir of Gondor.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

So who is the rohirrim?? are they in the movie??


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> So who is the rohirrim?? are they in the movie??


They are in the Movie.
They fight against Isengard in the second movie, and in the third, they charge the orcs on the Pelennor fields before Minas Tirith of Gondor.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

ohhhh the humans 

But yea, you got something in you signature line and know a damn lot about it


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Cmon post some hardtails...

JREED


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

nachomc said:


>


Nice whats the frame ?


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> I find this extremely false, since most of your advice is crap. You can read off the internet all you want, but in the end experience prevails.


Hey Cannondale, HE TOLD YOU!!!!!!!



> Also, just going off the website, the highest level X-Cal (Simply X-Caliber) has a Reba RL. Surely someone with TREK in their signature would have known this.
> 
> *The red/black/white X-Cal is no longer in production. The same goes for the Rig.*


I DID know (that is why I made that statement!) and that is why I say 110% (I have to throw that extra 10% in there.... since I use TREK in my Signature...)

also here is the 'new, updated, always been for the past 6 months website--with the Top of the line Xcal with that XC rock shox fork... NOT THE REBA... you were looking (you must have been remembering 2013 website pics....)

Trek Bicycle

So 99% knowing just went down to 49% (cause you were half right!!!!)---


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

247 said:


> Hey Cannondale, HE TOLD YOU


Not the first time he has had to put the teen in his place either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

247 said:


> also here is the 'new, updated, always been for the past 6 months website--with the Top of the line Xcal with that XC rock shox fork... NOT THE REBA... you were looking (you must have been remembering 2013 website pics....)
> 
> Trek Bicycle
> 
> So 99% knowing just went down to 49% (cause you were half right!!!!)---


You linked the old website, it still has the X-Cal. 

X-Caliber - Trek Bicycle

No remembering here. I dont care for Treks and was just going off the website to see which fork you were talking about when I came across the X-Cal.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Nice whats the frame ?


Vassago Jabberwocky - I believe.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

22lb 10oz as it sits (in Extra Large)

'13 C'dale F29 - 3 Carbon (closeout, got it for a song)
- Lizard Skins grips
- XT Shifters and Breaks
- Tooga Spyder Twin Tail
- Rocket Ron 2.25 up front and Racing Ralph 2.1 rear
- Stock WTB i19 rim and SL hub up front (will be relacing to match arch EX rear)
- Arch EX rear
- Waiting on carbon seat post to come in

only future plans are lighter cranks and possibly a different bar


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

247 said:


> Hey Cannondale, HE TOLD YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I DID know (that is why I made that statement!) and that is why I say 110% (I have to throw that extra 10% in there.... since I use TREK in my Signature...)
> 
> ...


I didn't write the top bit.


----------



## Sprocket_Rocket (Feb 5, 2014)

2013 Diamondback Sorrento


----------



## Strobe_UK (Aug 24, 2007)

Cove Handjob circa 2009 with full XT 27 speed, Revelations, CK headset, Hope Pro 2 / DT Swiss wheels and Formula Oro K24 brakes, Thomson post and stem, EA70 bars and SDG Belair saddle.


Cove MTB by simontr, on Flickr


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Old - Fat City Yo. 









New - Kona Honzo


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hobine said:


> Old - Fat City Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one nice Honzo.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Updated. Jamis Exile Comp 2012. Updated with Specialized 760mm handle bars. Ouray grips Rock Show XC 32 TK Solo Air with remote lockout. KS 150mm Supernatural seat post. Forte saddle and pedals. Converted to 1x9 with a BBG bashgaurd sandwich. And an Ardent 2.4 (front) and reversed AKA (tubeless).


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

pcmxa said:


> Updated. Jamis Exile Comp 2012. Updated with Specialized 760mm handle bars. Ouray grips Rock Show XC 32 TK Solo Air with remote lockout. KS 150mm Supernatural seat post. Forte saddle and pedals. Converted to 1x9 with a BBG bashgaurd sandwich. And an Ardent 2.4 (front) and reversed AKA (tubeless).


Nice!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> You see, I don't have a single brand name in my signature because I know most bike brands and component brands 99%.


Says above quote... but has a single brand name as his user ID. :ciappa: :lol:


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Says above quote... but has a single brand name as his user ID. :ciappa: :lol:


And I can't believe it took anyone so long to see that.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Be honest.. The lefty.. At least a little weird?

I just can't come to terms with it, despite the positive reviews.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

STACK said:


> Be honest.. The lefty.. At least a little weird?
> 
> I just can't come to terms with it, despite the positive reviews.


Haha I agree. It bothers me that I can't ride no handed. My girlfriend hates it and thinks it's weird.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp.









Completely stock.









Apart from everything other than the frame...


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

GregoryMB said:


> 2011 Scott Scale Elite. Threw on a 50mm stem, oury grips, new saddle, easton EA70 seat post, Kenda Nevegal up front&#8230;
> 
> All things considered, I'm really impressed with this bike. In the running for the best 29er geometry I've tried. I ride pretty aggressively, and this frame loves it. Just wish I had a 2x or 1x drivetrain.
> 
> ...


By far my favorite bike in this thread! so far...


----------



## RaythePedaler (Feb 10, 2014)

STACK said:


> Be honest.. The lefty.. At least a little weird?
> 
> I just can't come to terms with it, despite the positive reviews.


I thought the same thing before riding it. It doesn't flex, it's plush, it's adjustable, it's light, and it works like it's supposed to. I feel just as confident on a lefty as something more traditional. You realize how good it is when you lock the front wheel and bounce/shove/wiggle and see how solid and slop-free it is.

I have no problem riding without hands, even around corners, for miles. The bike doesn't lean/tilt/steer any differently than a normal bike, and feels the same in the air as far as I can tell.

That said, it was weird to get used to the feeling and appearance of being supported on one side, and everyone comments on it. Once you get past that, while looking down the trail, it performs admirably.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

RaythePedaler said:


> I thought the same thing before riding it. It doesn't flex, it's plush, it's adjustable, it's light, and it works like it's supposed to. I feel just as confident on a lefty as something more traditional. You realize how good it is when you lock the front wheel and bounce/shove/wiggle and see how solid and slop-free it is.
> 
> I have no problem riding without hands, even around corners, for miles. The bike doesn't lean/tilt/steer any differently than a normal bike, and feels the same in the air as far as I can tell.
> 
> That said, it was weird to get used to the feeling and appearance of being supported on one side, and everyone comments on it. Once you get past that, while looking down the trail, it performs admirably.


Maybe mine has to do with my cable routing. I think that's why I can't ride one handed. The cables pull a bit to one side.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## grasbi (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is mine ...

<...>

Kona Raijin 19" with Rohloff Speedhub


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

jeremyreed said:


> Those are the wheels im putting on my Cannondale Trail 5 but 26"...How do you like them and how are they weight wise?
> 
> JREED


Wheels are great... if you happen to find or keep finding play in the wheels/hubs, replace the QR skewers with something better.


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

jkad said:


> Love the HT..


me too


----------



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

More pics of the ol hog


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats one sweet hog....

JREED


----------



## xOffxThexLipx (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot JREED...Appreciate it man. This thing was the first mountain bike I ever bought and has stood the test of time. I always liked the feel and frame geometry and its gotten me through a lot so I didnt feel so bad spending the money to put a little love into it ya know. I still like knowing exactly what the bike is going to do and having all that feel. Hardtails Represent!!


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

I like those wheels.Thinking about those or the ea70s for my trail sl 4..

JREED


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

My '13 Giant Talon 29er 0 with EA70 wheels


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Alpha Gold Aluminum, butted & hydroformed tubing, G2 Geometry

Size: 19"

Fork: RockShox Recon Silver 29 SoloAir

Wheels: Shimano M475 alloy hubs w/Bontrager AT-850 32-hole double-walled rims

Tires: Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 Trailstar

Shifters: Shimano Zee

Front derailleur: N/A

Rear derailleur: Shimano Deore XT Shadow+

Crank: Shimano Zee w/ 34t Raceface NarrowWide chainring and 36t Racface Light Bash Guard

Cassette: SRAM PG-1030 11-36, 10 speed

Pedals: Wellgo V8

Saddle: WTB Silverado Comp SE

Seatpost: Raceface Evolve 27.2mm

Handlebar: Raceface Evolve low riser 735mm

Stem: Raceface Respond 60mm

Headset: 1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings

Brakeset: Shimano Deore XT 203/180









(WTB saddle isn't in the pic)


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

*Love the Kona Raijin but was on a budget so...*

My FlyT I 29er in its environment, Victoria B.C.
I'ved one some upgrades.Some forced, like thef front wheel and others just because,like the rear wheel ,carbon bits, KCNC post ,Wickwerks rings and area specific tires. This combo is very good for the wet winter, Maxxis Beaver rear and Conti RS MountainK king 2.
This thing is awesome and the local trails are anything but smooth and non technical.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

ha ha looks like Nordieboy has the tropical version of my local terrain. Lots of roots. Here are the details for the above bike...

Both shifters and derailleurs are XTR
Rear wheel is Formula(of brake fame not cheap OEM) Volo XC Light
Front wheel is Hope Hoops w/ Crest rim, Sapim race spokes and Hope Pro 2 hub
Fork is Reba RL solo air 100mm
Seatpost is a KCNC 8000 Scandium
Saddle is a Selle Italia SL XP
Stem is fake 3T carbon 80mm 
Handlebar is Hylix 720mm carbon riser
Brake set is Avid Elixir Trail 9 
Crankset is FSA Afterburner Mega Exo w/ Wickwerks Rings 22,33,44
Grips are Lizard Skins DSP
Peddles are Crank Bros Candy 3 w. Ti axles
Cassette is XT 10 speed 11-36
Chain is KMC 10SL

and I run a Gore sealed cable to the rear.


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

{edited}


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

sandiego said:


> My '13 Giant Talon 29er 0 with EA70 wheels


Awesome riding spot.


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

*litespeed pisgah 2006*

litespeed pisgah 2006...


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

Klein Pulse Comp, NOS Marzocchi Z3, 8sp LX/XT, Syncros, Terry, Bontrager ST2

More pictures.

It's for sale! Make me an offer...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

They see me rollin....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> They see me rollin....


You'll never make it out the door that way...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I got my 29er all pimped out for the rollers now cycle cross tyres and everything...


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just upgraded bar and stem. So much better now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raminator08 (Mar 14, 2014)

Started out on a Hardrock years ago and just made it to this level. I hope I am worthy of it. Picked it up recently from someone who had way too many nice bikes. I hope I end up like him


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Detran82 said:


> Just upgraded bar and stem. So much better now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a flat Raceface Evolve bar?


----------



## Detran82 (Mar 2, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that a flat Raceface Evolve bar?


Yes it is 600mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

2013 Salsa El Mariachi Ti
XX Brakes, Thompson stem, carbon riser bars, and post, Stan's Crest's built up on Hope Pro 2 Evos, Surly 19T Cog, Race Face N-W 32T on a Truvativ Stylo 1.1, Shimano XT Race pedals, SRAM Foam Contour lock on grips, Fizik Tundra Saddle with Kium rails, Race King rear and X-King front, both protection 2.2.


----------



## klettsta1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Giant talon 5 27.5
Giant tempt 5 27.5

the fiance and i got matching his n her 650b models this year.. upgrading from crappy diamondback n mongoose bikes haha. 
we are in for a great summer as ive been doing tons of research for upgrades and places to ride. 
first upgrades in mind, FORKS, brakes, and wheelsets. think we stumbled upon a total lifestyle change and found a perfect pair of bikes to grow with us. =)


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

My new ones coming together. I'll be outta town all week so I'll post an almost finished pic til I can get back and finish it up...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

7daysaweek said:


> My new ones coming together. I'll be outta town all week so I'll post an almost finished pic til I can get back and finish it up...


Is that the new One9?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Is that the new One9?


Nope. Air 9 rdo.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is the BEST MONDAY EVER!!!!!
My LBS called me up today to tell me that SRAM warrantied my Recon Silver and replaced it with a brand new Sid RCT3. I WILL post pics when I have the fork installed.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

bad a$$!


CannondaleF9 said:


> This is the BEST MONDAY EVER!!!!!
> My LBS called me up today to tell me that SRAM warrantied my Recon Silver and replaced it with a brand new Sid RCT3. I WILL post pics when I have the fork installed.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> Nope. Air 9 rdo.


Aaaaaand it's finally done.


----------



## stonemxfan369 (Mar 24, 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is my Marin Palisades Trail. Keeping it real with 26's.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My bike with new saddle (WTB Silverado), and new fork (RockShox Sid RCT3).
View attachment 880911


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

7daysaweek said:


> Aaaaaand it's finally done.


Want to build an air 9 so bad, but with a lefty on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesd1980 (Mar 22, 2014)

*my first real bike*


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Posted via mobile


----------



## vegeta882 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got it - added havoc stem and bars, clipless pedals and the basic essentials. Now I just need it to warm up so I can get out and tear it up.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice Trek...what model

Jeremy Reed


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

It is a 2013 Mamba.


----------



## vegeta882 (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeremyreed -

2013 Mamba, I tried a new superfly, stumpjumper evo and a couple others but I just kept going back to this used one. I got a little hosed on the price, but I am just so in love with the fit and feel of this bike.


----------



## jeremyreed (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna try to grab one and upgrade it a little

Jeremy Reed


----------



## vegeta882 (Feb 20, 2014)

jeremyreed - best of luck, if you're like me you'll love this bike. 

I hope you get a better price than I did, I paid $150 below retail.
The only saving grace was it was ridden maybe once or twice by the previous owner.
I can't believe I paid what I did, but after 3 months of looking it was the only bike that felt that good and the only one in the area for sale.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Honey Badger don't care.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

vegeta882 said:


> View attachment 880942
> View attachment 880943
> 
> 
> Just got it - added havoc stem and bars, clipless pedals and the basic essentials. Now I just need it to warm up so I can get out and tear it up.


Why do you have those covers on the fork stanchions?


----------



## vegeta882 (Feb 20, 2014)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Why do you have those covers on the fork stanchions?


They are carryovers from my old bike. 
I use them to try and limit the amount of dust and dirt that gets past the wipers. 
They're not good for wet conditions, you still have to keep them clean and clean the stanchions. On my last bike I noticed I didn't have to lube the forks so much with them on.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

2012 or 13 Focus Black Forest. Think this classifies as XC. If not, I'm new, forgive me.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TheFist said:


> 2012 or 13 Focus Black Forest. Think this classifies as XC. If not, I'm new, forgive me.


That bike is a cross country bike.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

kjlued said:


> Honey Badger don't care.
> 
> View attachment 880958
> 
> ...


Those ano purple parts look pimp!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Fresh built 26er. Needs some tweaks but its rideable


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

bob13bob said:


> Fresh built 26er. Needs some tweaks but its rideable


Holy narrow bars batman!

Posted via mobile


----------



## allthegearnoidea (Mar 27, 2014)

some nice bike on here peeps! 
here's mine, 
Cotic Soul, 


picture was last spring but not a lot has changed ont he bike, Cotic Soul frame size M, Manitou minute 130mm forks (absolute with Infinity ITtravel control)American Classic Tubeless wheelset, Hutchinson Toro's 2.35f/2.15R tubeless, Fsa carbon cranks raceface Sig ISIS bb, Gamut 36t, blackburn 24t rings, sram pg990 9sp cassette, kmc X9sl chain, time pedals, kcnc stem, Nukeproof 750mm bars, Xt shifters, xtr mechs, jagwire switch cables, Hope Mono M4's 203/180, Easton ea70 post and charge Spoon saddle, Time pedals, Think thats about it spec wise?? 
have mildly customed it by replacing All the bolts with 'Colourfast Stainless' in rainbow colours so no 2 bolts next to each other are the same colour! - Ott i know, but makes it more mine!! :-D Snap shot of it on the Company i got the bolts froms page!!GWR COLOURFAST - COLOURED STAINLESS STEEL FASTENERS 
bike weighs Spot on 25lb, is a Lot of fun, 
owned it now 5 years, and have no plans in replacing!! makes me Smile every time i ride it! :-D


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's mine... patiently waiting for me to fully recover from my wrist injury:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Old school, but still going strong!!


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That bike is a cross country bike.


Right on. Thank you.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

Rode it to big snow drift decide to take pic. New Panaracer Fire XC Pro yellow sidewall 2.1 tires. I still need to tweak my seatpost suspension to my liking.


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Old










New

Love the 29 wheels.


----------



## Buchreitz (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my newly build titanium 29 hardtail 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's what I'm riding now til my new fork and wheels come.. Hopefully soon.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flamedude (Jul 24, 2007)

Old - GT Zaskar









New - Giant Talon 27.5 1









First new hardtail in years. Been riding full sus for ages, but it was time to dust off the old skills and relearn how to ride without leaning on the rear sus to get me out of jams.

Loving it.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Kona Unit*

Here's my Kona Unit set up as a 2x9. I'm in the process of installing the original rigid fork while I give the Reba some maintenance.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

ou2mame said:


>


What is it?


----------



## robbot (Apr 12, 2014)

My 99 Stumpjumper purchased from trademe for $76
2X9 SRAM drive train pieced together with used parts. Soon to be 1X9 with a narrow wide chainring.
Dart 2 fork to replace the twisted, leaky manitou sx r.
Sweet XT v brakes.
Fattest tires I could fit for the muddy conditions here lately
One white and one purple pedal.
It feels great and I love it, a little heavy in the front end though.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

pdxmark said:


> What is it?


Nashbar frame I got really cheap during a sale, and a bunch of parts i had laying around basically. I sold my old bike and planned on getting a new one, but I saw the sale for the frame and realized I had almost a whole bike in a bin. So I threw everything together.

I'm finally getting around to doing some upgrades to it. I have new laserdiscs with deore hubs on the way since I finally blew out the rear hub completely. These wheels weigh a ton and are covered in dents anyways. I've put this bike through hell and it keeps asking for more. It's a blast to ride. Handles like a big bmx bike. Maybe this season she'll get a new fork. I'm trolling eBay and Craigslist for a cheap recon gold. I almost bought a Manitou Minute 2 but the guy broke it apparently after listening it on eBay. What a waste.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aaron Coddington (Apr 25, 2014)

It's old that's all i know about it. LOL

https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...224_826142780749183_1059118840101899508_n.jpg


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Trek 8500. Need to get an updated photo as I am now rolling UST with WTB.


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey danec99, that's a sweet ride. My kind of bike!

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm out riding again now that the trails have dried and it is warm enough.
If I go riding this weekend I'll snap some pics of my bike at the trails.


----------



## RickE24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here goes my 2011 cannondale SL3, all stock except wellgo mg pedals, replacing the tires soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's mine. 2014 Specialized Rockhopper. Mainly stock apart from:

Lizard Skins Peaty grips
Renthal Fatbar Lite
Deda zero stem 60mm
Thomson Elite Layback seat post
Shimano SPD's
And RaceFace narrow/wide 32t chainring. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary73 (May 28, 2014)

from malaysia. my first posting here. nothing special... just my trusty cannondale trail 5. been everywhere with this bike and its never let me down.


----------



## Boats85 (Apr 4, 2014)

2013 Diamondback overdrive 29er on the Colorado trail in Durango.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raoul_Duke2k (Dec 21, 2011)

'13 Jumper with tubeless tires, Deity pedals and a 40mm stem


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My Cobia: summer pictures.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

BUMP and TBT to when we bought a 2012 X-Cal at 75% off.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

2013 Redline monobelt


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

SC Highball AL SS


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

2014 Lynskey Ridgeline titanium 650b








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeLee (Jun 17, 2004)

My beloved mid-90s Dean Jester 853 Hardtail anxiously making way for the new chinese carbon 650b ...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

21.4 lbs, XL

Posted via mobile


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my resilient HT, a 2010 Cannondale Trail SL









Only thing stock is the frame and headset, been wanting to change the frame to a On One 456 Carbon or SC Chameleon but i always end up keeping this frame ...

* Pedals are either Superstar Ultra Mags Ti or Wellgo W01 depending on the mood
* Quasi Moto is out, RaRa in now on the back, Conti MKII on the front
* 10490g with heavy tubes+ciclocomputer

Next up is changing the crancks to RaceFace Next Carbon ( Single with Narrow Wide chainring )


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

2008 Jamis Trail X 3.0


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> 2013 Redline monobelt
> View attachment 904336


I like those handlebars, what kind?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

bwheelin said:


> I like those handlebars, what kind?


Look to be 30mm rise Renthal's.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks to be the same as mine. Rental fat bar lite. 30mm rise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Renthal fatbar 38mm rise 780mm wide, with Renthal 50mm stem


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

These pictures were taken a couple weeks ago after I installed my new Raceface Aeffect pedals.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm Up and Rolling again!! YEEEEHHAAAA!

Got my built by me wheelset completed!!
WTB i25 w/Bitex Hubs and Sapim Force spokes. WAYYYY better than what I had/Tacoed 
just rode my first 3Miles in over 2 months..I'm fat and ready to RIDE!!!!
YYYYEEEHHHHAAAAA!!!








RIDE!!!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

Any of those Cannondales would suit me fine! Maybe my next bike...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

mattotoole said:


> Any of those Cannondales would suit me fine! Maybe my next bike...


Which Cannondale?


----------



## Maccam26 (Aug 1, 2014)

My first bike outside big box bikes. 2014 Crave Comp. It's been raining since I got it this week.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Back on a HT after 15 years of mostly FS and having a good time at it.

"Custom" steel Wraith, from Daren in N. Conway NH. 14 1/2" stays when the EBB is rocked all the way back. A bit of a handful in the bony stuff, but for whatever reason, it gets me fired up to ride more than I've been in awhile; I find I'm on it 4 and 5 days a week again, rather then 1 or 2. Lots of fun, modern technology be damned.




























Also got a 95 Diamond Back Axis w/ nice tubes and Breezer dropout that's pretty classic but I never ride, and a Frank the Welder built Sininster DNA park/DJ bike that I mess around with here and there.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hell Yeah!! ^^


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Now with a new rear tyre (Nobby Nic 2.25 because the Hans Dampf was rubbing on the frame), and a Raceface N/W 30T chainring (to help with the longest of climbs.)


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

my 1997 specialized rockhopper I picked up at a garage sale for $5... before and after pics


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2014)

2014 specialized hard rock sport disc 29er


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

On-One 45650b


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

'05-ish Specialized HardRock with Lizard Skin Peaty lock-on grips, Manitou fork, WTB saddle of some kind


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

New build, cost a total of $150 including the upgrade to hydraulic disc brakes.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> On-One 45650b


How much suspension travel does that bike have?


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

Giant talon 
Basic but fun as hell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pa. Patroller said:


> View attachment 927818
> 
> Giant talon
> Basic but fun as hell.
> ...


Doesn't matter what your bike cost, as long as you ride it and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeLee (Jun 17, 2004)

New build - and beloved old build behind.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Brockwan said:


> Want to build an air 9 so bad, but with a lefty on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm building mine tomorrow! I can't wait


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

Airborne Skyhawk with some upgrades. Outdated, but I really like this bike.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got everything I ordered for my birthday put on my bike (the new chain is not in the picture). 
So the wheels are Sun Ringle Inferno 27 on DT champion spokes and Shimano Deore XT hubs.
The Cassette is a Shimano XT with an E-Thirteen 40T sprocket.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 4, 2013)

My 17 yrs old bike. And Ideal Race Pro comp '98 frame, A small break at a park where i am passing by there. I am waiting nuke new pedals and replace my old one. Also a new chain probably a KMC X9SL Ti-Ni is the most favorable for me.


----------



## dcooper323 (Oct 9, 2014)

Diamondback Topanga.

Pretty much stock as far as i can tell. Picked it up yesterday, cranked out 11 miles this morning no issues.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

2013 Focus Raven all carbon 29. 22.4lb with a KS 125mm dropper. 


2004 XTC alum/carbon 26" hybrid. Retired race bike. Now is a do-all fire service road ride. Was 18.2lbs at one time. Just installed a Sram Rise 40 27.5 front wheel.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here is a current pic of my 97 rockhopper after a rebuild/repaint and low buck SS conversion


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## Blue_Alien (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my Niner MCR.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

End of the year update and thread bump :thumbsup:
2014 was a good year for some changes on my ride!! Now it performs better than ever!!

2015 YIKES!! that is still freaking me out just a bit. I thought for sure we would be flying around like the Jetsons by now hahahaha

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 949661
> 
> View attachment 949665
> 
> ...


That's a nice component spec on your bike.
I can't ride now, there's snow on the ground and it's raining.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> That's a nice component spec on your bike.
> I can't ride now, there's snow on the ground and it's raining.


Hmmmm sounds like a fatbike with "Gordon The Fisherman" outfit to keep you dry is what you need CDF9 hehehe


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's my 29er rockhopper after the Xmas upgrades.

1x10 upgrade

Xt cassette 11-36
Xt shifter
Xt rear mech
Oneup 42t cog and rad cage
Hope jockey wheels
Answer pro taper bar
Odi rogue grips










































Currently weighs 27.8lbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trek Cobia














Trek 3700 Disc


----------



## penmark (Jan 5, 2015)

CUBE Analog custom 11.5 kg


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Some updates since last...................


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

New to me hard tail I picked up yesterday for $40 off craigslist. Plan is for this to take over duty as the dedicated trail a bike rig from my old ailing GT Tequesta.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bump for more HardTail love...








Beer + Spraypaint = All Mine :thumbsup:

I never did like the factory stripes on my frame so I covered them!!
Ahhhhh much better, love the "built NOT bought" look better anyway..

At this point the only stock parts are the HDC300 hydro brakes and saddle & post/clamp.
2 years and over 1000 miles off road!
Good Times! Why I ever stopped riding for 15yrs plus, is beyond me??? :madman: Love this SPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If I keep up my pace of weekly riding all year this year I see another 1000+ miles done!! Awesome!!

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

There's my Cobia in the foreground (and the Crossrip in the background).


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

My '92 GT. I've had it over 20 years. Seat post was frozen for about 15 of those years. Finally tore it down to teh frame, and removed the post with a hacksaw blade. Rebuilt it with parts from my late 90's Klein with a few new bits


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Late 90's Klein. Complete rebuild, almost done. Combination of Deore/SLX/XT for the drivetrain.


----------



## Pkovo (Aug 22, 2012)

Old School Trials Rig. Planet X Zebdi. King hubs, XTR derailer and brakes, Shimano carbon booster, light grind on Sun Rhynolite rims.

It has 6 gears and a friction thumb shifter. I have two seats on different length posts. The one on it which slams all the way down, and a longer one wich can get pretty low, but high enough for me to ride it to a riding spot.

Super fun bizarre little bike. Bunny hops almost as well as a BMX, and is happy hopping along on the rear wheel.


----------



## BetoC (Mar 15, 2015)

My 2003 Hardrock Comp


----------



## jfisher (May 7, 2014)

Newer rider here. Picked up this 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba 29er yesterday to replace the Specialized Hardrock I just sold. Looking forward to riding a lot more this year:


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

jfisher said:


> Newer rider here. Picked up this 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba 29er yesterday to replace the Specialized Hardrock I just sold. Looking forward to riding a lot more this year:


Nice ride. You in SW Ohio? There was one just like that on the Cinci CL for a while.


----------



## jfisher (May 7, 2014)

Brian Grimes said:


> Nice ride. You in SW Ohio? There was one just like that on the Cinci CL for a while.


Thanks, yes I'm in Blue Ash. That's the one. Was looking for a 29er for the past two months or so and this one seemed to be the best deal.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

jfisher said:


> Thanks, yes I'm in Blue Ash. That's the one. Was looking for a 29er for the past two months or so and this one seemed to be the best deal.


Nice! I'm up in Springfield. I eyeballed that some, but it was more bike than I really needed or wanted for my purposes. Sure a nice ride though, glad to see it went to a good home.


----------



## jfisher (May 7, 2014)

Brian Grimes said:


> Nice! I'm up in Springfield. I eyeballed that some, but it was more bike than I really needed or wanted for my purposes. Sure a nice ride though, glad to see it went to a good home.


Same here. It's a lot more than I need, but I couldn't really find anything else I wanted in the price range. Just wanted a Hardtail 29er with disc brakes. I pretty much only ride the local trails and pull my boy around in his Burley trailer lol.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

jfisher said:


> Same here. It's a lot more than I need, but I couldn't really find anything else I wanted in the price range. Just wanted a Hardtail 29er with disc brakes. I pretty much only ride the local trails and pull my boy around in his Burley trailer lol.


Nice, I hear there are some nice trails down that way!

And so we aren't just cluttering the thread with chat..










Rigid is a hardtail too, right?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

^The original hard tail, love that sticker.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

My new-to-me old hardtail before and after a nice refresh. Its a 2008 KHS Tucson 29er.

Before:









After:


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Bikin' Bric said:


> My new-to-me old hardtail before and after a nice refresh. Its a 2008 KHS Tucson 29er.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Nice refresh! Mine's a 2008 as well. Seems it was a good year for KHS 29ers.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Accent Peak 29
Fork: Marzocchi 320 LR
Drivetrain: SLX 2x9
Brakes: SLX M666
Wheels: WTB I-19 Freq./SLX/Maxxis Ikon 2.2
Cocpit: Ritchey Comp, Truvativ XR, LizardSkins Northshore
Sadle: WTB Pure V (very comfortable ).


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my 2013 Trek 3700 Disc with a Sram X7/Shimano Deore 2x10 speed and a new RockShox XC30 Tk to replace a broken Suntour.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

My nearly completed on one parkwood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penmark (Jan 5, 2015)

New tyres, stem and flat bar
11 kg


----------



## jasonlspring (May 17, 2015)

First bike I've had in a long time and am enjoying getting back into mountain biking. 2013 fuji nevada 1.5


----------



## jrblessing1 (Nov 18, 2014)

My 2014 Raleigh tokul2


----------



## johnnyrmxd (Nov 23, 2014)

*CANNONDALE Custom 29er*

My custom alloy cannondale 29er
1X10 (32/11-36)
10.65kg
Really fast


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

My hardtails in their latest iteration.
The Cobia: 




















The 3700: (which I am debating whether or not to sell)


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess better late than never. My Trail SL3 - Entry Level but I love my bike! I love these picture threads, so many nice bikes I can drool all day :thumbsup:

Only upgrade so far: New Tires 26 x2.4 WTB Weirwolf (not in pic) next some Wellgo 1 Pedals, hopefully b-day present.


----------



## wmjosiah (Aug 2, 2015)

*Nameless bike*

Dunno what to call this - I built it from a bunch of parts and a no-name-brand frame. Many of them were from a 2001 Trek 8500, but many of them weren't  It rides great and I love it.
Frame: Nashbar
Forks: Rocks Shox SID XC
Front Brakes: Avid BB5
Rear Brakes: Nashbar Disc
Front Derailleur: Deore XT
Rear Derailleur: XTR SGS
Cranks, Stem, Bars: Bontrager Race
Cassette: 9-speed 11-32
Chain: XTR
Levers: Deore XT RapidFire SL
Wheels: Mavic Crossride XC
Seatpost: Origin8
Saddle: Bontrager FS 2000
Headset: Dia-Compe SAS
Tires: Specialized Enduro


----------



## Jdk737 (Jul 26, 2015)

Been riding a road bike for the last 10 years. I thought I'd give off road a try.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jdk737 said:


> View attachment 1006823
> 
> 
> Been riding a road bike for the last 10 years. I thought I'd give off road a try.


Solid! Congrats!


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

*Post Your Hardtail*

2015 Highball Carbon :thumbsup:


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Jdk737 said:


> Been riding a road bike for the last 10 years. I thought I'd give off road a try.


It's overrated.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> It's overrated.


What is? Road Biking?
I prefer gravel biking, myself.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

2012 Kona Honzo set up to shred.


----------



## Pa. Patroller (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's my 2013 Cobia with some more minor upgrades.
It's gonna take second place in my bike lineup from now on however, because of my new FS rig. I'll still keep it though, it's a great XC rig.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Here's my new TREK Marlin 5!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> Here's my new TREK Marlin 5!


I'm glad you are happy with your new bike, enjoy!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> Here's my new TREK Marlin 5!


Love your enthusiasm for ridding man, enjoy!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Got the frame cheap, so pulled the parts off my other frame and hung them on this. Not bad, but not sure I'll keep it.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

My 2003 Rocky Elevation. It is my snow/ice/backup bike now, recently "upgraded" the wheel set to allow for the addition of BB7 disk brakes.


----------



## Bahamut2119 (Apr 22, 2016)

Here my old beater at least how it looked till 2 days ago in a week ill have effectively a new hard tail just with the old frame 100% rebuild.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a frame with top tube and monostay design I've not seen for many a heartbeat.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's mine: '01 Homegrown. As built, sub-20 lbs.


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

'10 Rock Hopper - Works for me


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Here is mine.Its an Orange Crush. A few upgrades from stock.

Crank Bros stem and bar. 
SRAM Guide R brakes with 203mm Shimano Ice tech rotors.

Just bought some Novatec hubs. WTB ST i25 rims and DT Revolution spokes which are with my wheel builder at the moment.










































I also made a few Pre-preg carbon parts for it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2016)

*Jamis Dragon*


----------

